# billystix custom rods july 4th free rod contest



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

hello my good friend's!:texasflag
yes it's time to post up for the 4th of july custom billystix free rod giveaway.
all you need to do is post up on this thread and on mon july the 4th i will pick a winner for a free custom billystix spiral waderstix. also i will pick runner ups for a good discount on a custom billystix on that day also
might even do something else during the contest, like perhaps i might just pick someone for a discount or i might giveaway a couple of t shirts might even giveaway a couple of visor's.
so let's make this a full blown party and get a good gathering on this contest.
just had a thought to the first 3 people "that are serious" shoot me a e mail i will build you a 6ft6 waderstix with a split grip and titanium guides for $190 plus ship, just to get this free rod contest going, ok to the first 3 rod orders a free visor with the rod ok :rotfl: oh i almost forgot, i will try tomorrow night to post up some new custom rod photo's so stay tuned.
have fun and enjoy the contest
stix


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Put me in! Would be a nice BIRTHDAY gift for me. ( July 2)


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

In. Never hurts to try


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Count me in "Stix" 

thanks for putting on the contest!

Goldie


----------



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

*Sympathy for the devil*

Count me in ... went to Bass Pro Shop to buy 2 combos but spent all my money on some nice reels instead. Help, I am reelaholic (not to be confused with a reel whore) and need professional help.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Im in. Thanks for the opportunity. Very generous.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

im in for sure!


----------



## Dive-n-Cast (Jun 18, 2011)

Count me in please!


----------



## downtofish (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in, thanks very nice of you


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Billystix*

I'm in. Have a great 4th.


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

Put me *Cardiff* down, Stix. I have a brand new citica that needs a mate and one of your awesome looking spiral waderstix would be a perfect match. Thanks, for another chance to win a one of a kind work of art. Your a good man! God Bless!


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Count me in, there would be no better way to celebrate america than with a brand new Billystix  

:birthday2


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Billy please put me in. One of these days I will win a rod.


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

Put me in........... Hope 7-4-11 is my lucky day


----------



## jws87ag (May 20, 2011)

Please include me in the drawing


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Put me in the hat Billy!!


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

yay i'm in !:bounce::clover:


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Pick me, my B-Day is the 7th!


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Billy, you know I have to get in on this. I wore my billy shirt out to eat this evening and this guy said hey i've seen that shirt on this website, but i can't remember what it was. So I reminded him it was probably 2cool. Hope everyone has a great but SAFE 4th of July.


----------



## Throbber dobber (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok! I'm in!!


----------



## rballew (Sep 18, 2010)

Put me in please, thanks!


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Count me in, I need a birthday present for my mom on July 5th!


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Allrightythen!!! Put my name in the hat.


----------



## Matthew737 (May 22, 2006)

Put one in for Big Ben on his Birthday, Thanks


----------



## snowman10200 (Aug 20, 2005)

count me in
Thanks


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

pick me


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

In for the win, Have a great 4th Billy


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks for all the giveaways!


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

count me in.
Thanks Billy


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

Put me in.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

what the hay?!! I'm in. Never had a non "off the shelf" rod


----------



## troutkiller69 (Feb 24, 2011)

I want in on the constest. sweet deal


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

Put me in to


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Count me in and thanks for the contest.


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

In! Happy Independence day.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

When will my luck turn?......Put me in and let me win!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

please count me in, too!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

In


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Count me in.

Thank you


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

*Me too!*

Maybe then I'll catch a fish


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

Count me in too.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Sounds great...count me in!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Me too! Thank you.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Billy stix me!


----------



## jaulbert2 (May 16, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## jasonr (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

Im in!


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## rdkerrville (Jan 7, 2011)

Put me in Im in need of a good rod


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

im in, need a good rod, shirt, hat, whatever!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Please count me in. Thanks Billy.


----------



## chefshwn (Apr 15, 2011)

Im in... thanks a lot it is very kind of you.. Happy 4th and I hope it will be red white and blue... your stix our awesome and one day I will get one...


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

*freeee*

gone fishing im in


----------



## PaulMyers (Aug 19, 2010)

Hook a brutha up! Thanks Mr Stix 

Sent from my EVO


----------



## jpintx (May 1, 2011)

Count me in, when I win,  , can I get it in Florida Gator colors to match my first BillyStix?


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## CaptBones (Jun 25, 2011)

In. In the words of Kinky, "Why the hell not"


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

Im in


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

way early bday gift for myself, lol!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Count me in! CF?


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

How about me


----------



## PaPa Redfish (Aug 21, 2010)

*Rod*

:texasflag

I am in as well....


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey Billy!!! I'd love a new rod, shirt, cap, or even one of the BillyStick Girls!!!!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*OK, I wont be greedy. Since I did win the Christmas billystix spiral rod, which is one of my most prized possions (dont touch my billystix rod) i will only put my name in for a tee shirt.Thanks Billy really cool of you to do these contest an give aways.*


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Please put my name in the hat Mr, Billy. My fishing heighbors would envy me.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm in. Have a great holiday


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

Count me in Billy.


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

Why not, I've help finance a couple,whynot one for me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

im in!!!!!


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

the 4th is my birthday so i am in only thing is i cant wade handicaped have to fish from my boat


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

please put me in as well, thanks for everything Billy


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Heck yes im in!


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Count me in...I'd love one!


----------



## Domino (Sep 12, 2009)

Please count me in.


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

Please sign me up. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

Winner...winner...Sure HOPE I'm the next Billystix winner.


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Billy, put my name in the hat. My birthday is July 3rd and I would be proud to be the winner of the 4th of July BillyStix rod. Have a fun and safe 4th.
Leadweight


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

Billy put me in for the free stix.thanks


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Please put me in for the drawing. My last Billy Stix rod got stolen by my wife. Now that she is happy fishing, I need a rod for me and all will be great.

Thanks Billy for doing this!
Happy Independence Day !


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in.... and hopin I get lucky!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Add me to the list.......please!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

ok ... why the hell not .. too


----------



## mcag (Jul 15, 2010)

Texxan1 had one built for our annual Port Mansfield tourny a few years back and then won it so maybe I can beat him out this way! Count me in!:brew2:


----------



## Wave rider (Jun 26, 2011)

Put me in please


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Heck it's worth a shot, i'm in.


----------



## #1grandpa (Jun 24, 2006)

Count me in please.Thanks


----------



## Tangle (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm in. 
Thank you and your generosity


----------



## Capt Kevin (Dec 29, 2010)

count me in i just got a new revo that needs a rod!!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

You know I'm in!


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

*Fishing Rod*

Could use a new Billy Stix


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Count me in. Thank you for the chance. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## wardo71 (Jun 23, 2005)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm in too, red, white and blue. Thanks and happy 4th.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Sign me up, I could always use a new rod.


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

*THANKS!!*

Just moved here from AK witht the military. No free giveaways out there. Please count me in. Very cool of ya.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*SOME OF MY RECENT WORK*

thought i would post some of my recent work ! enjoy.
stix


----------



## pesurf (Apr 12, 2011)

*CUSTOM ROD*

This is for a custom high tech rod right? A buddy of mine told me about em.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix hi tech texas waderstix*



pesurf said:


> This is for a custom high tech rod right? A buddy of mine told me about em.


nawwwwww it's for a "snoppy" outfit but it does come with a bag of chicklet's for t.v. viewing :rotfl:
stix


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like for my chance at winning to go to Teamgafftop2. A very special person that is well deserving. Alan.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Please put me in the hat. 
and Happy 4th of July to you. Thanks


----------



## Churmudgeon (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy B-day USA.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Would love me some waderstix action, drop me in the hat, please!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Count me in for one of the most awesomeness rods to ever hit the Texas coast...Cowabunga Dude!


----------



## everrude (Jun 16, 2011)

*me 2*

count me in. happy 4th to ya!:brew:


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

count me in


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

count me in and have a great 4th of July


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Please put me it the hat.
It would be awesome to win one 
To bad I wasnt able to get the one before
Thank you for all the contest you do and a Happy 4th


----------



## ddittman08 (Oct 15, 2008)

Count me in! HAPPY FOURTH AND GOD BLESS.


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

Appreciate your craft. Crusaders 2011


----------



## s1768s (Oct 5, 2007)

Put me in. Looking forward to getting the one I have on order now.


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in and thanks for the chance.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Please count me in!


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Put me in too, better odds than the lottery...


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

Billy Stix rules


----------



## mjanoe (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Stix, put my name in the hat.
btw... have you started on Tina's rod yet?


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

im in! Have a great 4th of july


----------



## CastinBig (Dec 6, 2010)

Please put me in the hat, Happy 4th. Thank you!!! Billystix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

mjanoe said:


> Hey Stix, put my name in the hat.
> btw... have you started on Tina's rod yet?


 yes
it is built just need to get her name on it and the finial finish work and it's ready, will let you know something in the next few days.
stix


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

Count me in too! Happy 4th of July USA!


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in.....Happy 4th to all.......Remember what the day is and those who keep us free to celebrate it.

Enjoy the BBQ too.


----------



## macattac (Apr 23, 2008)

Count me in and thanks for the opportunity. Have a great 4th everyone.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Thank you very much, and please put my name it the hat.


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

pick me pick me!!


----------



## Total Dominationilization (Jun 27, 2011)

SAINTS BILLYSTIX!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crghou (Oct 30, 2008)

put me in please


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

count me in billy. ive got a brand spankin new curado that needs to be paired up with something nice.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I am in! BOOM... Get me Tight!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahh...what the heck. I always like no purhcase neccessary contests.


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 11, 2010)

Count me in Billy. Have a great 4th of July.

Ken:texasflag


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Need a new rod to go with my new Revo inshore. Count me in!!


----------



## BoatOnTheWishlist (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in without a doubt. It would be a very nice prize to win!


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Put me in, coach!


----------



## darb2723 (Feb 25, 2009)

Count me in...always need a reason to buy another reel!


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

Whoever wins will absolutely love their BillyStix... Hey Billy my first weekend out with mine I caught a Jack Crevalle the almost unspooled my reel. The Rod handled it extremely well and there was none of the roll from torque you mentioned. Great Rod, Great Builder, and that was a good test on my new rod.


----------



## tadmaryperry (May 18, 2011)

Count me in please. Awesome gesture!


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

me me me me !!!.....lol....Im in!!!


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Stick*

As I said in the past, my wife is upset with me for buying my son a stick and not her. On July, 6 2011 she turns 50 years old. A Stick would be a great present and get me out of hot water. :birthday:

<*{{{><(


----------



## tenthumb (Jun 25, 2011)

Put me in and thank you Mr. Stix


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*the custom billystix has no rod "twist'*



USMCBay said:


> Whoever wins will absolutely love their BillyStix... Hey Billy my first weekend out with mine I caught a Jack Crevalle the almost unspooled my reel. The Rod handled it extremely well and there was none of the roll from torque you mentioned. Great Rod, Great Builder, and that was a good test on my new rod.


 hi shawn
great job, glad the spiralstix did as i said it would do, i try to get folk's to give the custom billystix a try and once they see the performance of the stix it becomes a no brainer "it simply just work's as i say it does" the true test comes like shawn has stated when you get a nice fish on the spiralstix will not roll on you and the reel will not want to twist over, it remains top's up plus you get a great cast out of the custom billystix spiral.
and now the new "texas waderstix splitgrip" is going to become a wader's dream all i have to do is get a few to try the new grip and it's on.
thank's shawn
stix


----------



## zu71whit (Nov 13, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Badlands01 (Jan 15, 2011)

Count me in too. Got a curado in a box that needs a home


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

My home computer being down sucks. Just now saw this, hope I'm not too late.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Count me in. Would make a great early present for my July 10th B-Day!


----------



## Lemaster (Jun 23, 2011)

*hope i win*

I'm in.


----------



## Redfish&Specks (Jun 27, 2011)

Please count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

I want in.


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm in....my quiver of rods look like the return pile at academy.
Thanks Billy


----------



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

*billystix*

I'm down!!! Would love to have one...


----------



## docwag (Jun 13, 2006)

Billy--
Put me in the hat as well. I've never won anything on any type of drawing nor raffle but hoping my mojo will soon change!!!


----------



## dbg616 (Jun 9, 2010)

Put me in Coach!


----------



## westjt (Feb 3, 2010)

:flag: Count me in too ! Happy Birthday America!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Count me in. I'm still hoping to get one to go with the one I got my wife a few years back.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

I would love to try a spiral to see what they are about. thanks


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Sign me up! 

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## cfitz22 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance and Happy 4th!


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Mom!


----------



## TroutON (May 12, 2011)

Im in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## wishin2bfishin (Aug 24, 2009)

Count me in please.


----------



## Candy Man (May 6, 2011)

I'm in Thanks, can I bribe you with some candy lol


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

i'm in, thanks!


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Im in, thanks.


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

im in


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

WOOHOO!


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in, just got my wife into going fishing and July 4th is her b-day! Man I will be jealous if i get selected and have to give it to her, but it's spoken for!! Thanks


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Count me in "Stix" Please
Thanks


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

Put me in!! please good job!!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Lucky # 173


----------



## Wil-KD (Mar 26, 2010)

Count me in-would love to have one! Thanks for the oppurtunity. Good luck to me!!


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm in and would love to have one


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Like the lottery, I always play but never get lucky, but then again you have to play in order to get lucky. So, this is me playing!


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

*New Rod*

Pick Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee please. 
When's the drawing?


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Me too!


----------



## Gman4499 (Mar 15, 2011)

*COUNT ME IN*

Thanks for a chance to win an awsome rod...


----------



## bigbeariron (Aug 2, 2010)

Oooh Oooh! Pick Me Pick Me! I definitely NEED a new rod


----------



## TxCajunGrl (Jun 4, 2011)

Sign me up! : )


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I'M IN ALSO... THANKS FOR EVERYTHING BILLY...


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

In, dibs!


----------



## Texan2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'M IN*

XZ2 on the bithday except mine is July 3rd.:slimer:


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

*Have a great 4th Billy*

:texasflagI'm feelin all red,white and blue...hint,hint.
Sending my good luck charm your way.
Put my name in the hat too, please.
Thanks.

Fishing rod synonyms
(fishing rod,rod,pole)

Billystix synonyms
(personalized fishing pole,handcrafted custom rod,masterpiece from Billy)


----------



## bobbaganoosh (Jun 26, 2009)

Count me in. Thx


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

Please count me in on this, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Please put me in. Last new rod I had was one I built in 1989 out of a loomis blank.


----------



## mansfieldcrazy32 (Jun 27, 2007)

Put me in for sure


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Put me down.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Count me in for one built for my 7 year old son.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, Billystix Please place my name in the hat.
TRW


----------



## xcharged (Aug 18, 2004)

*In to win!*

Because you won't see Made in China on a Billystix


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

*a gift for*

Something custom for my dad is what I ask for. More than I can afford but a very nice item.:rybka:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Im in! would make a nice anniversary gift!


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

I am in for the win, that split cork is looking great!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

can I sneak into this one also?

Naaa, good luck everybody! I already won one and the wife has one also so I've used up my luck.... Best of luck to you all. You won't be disapointed!


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

saweet! add my name in there! thanks


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

You're the best! Happy 4th all...


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Please throw my name in the hat. I've already ordered one but this one would be a great gift for my Dad!


----------



## valmer (Jun 8, 2011)

:rotflut me in I would like a shot at it


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to be considered. Happy and safe 4th to all you good folks!!!


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

*Drawing*

I am in


----------



## Cool (Jun 29, 2011)

Stix!
Just joined! Count me in......
Cool


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in. I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

All in....need a rod to go with the visor I won


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

In! great contest.


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

I am in! Happy birthday, USA!


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## HOOKED80 (May 19, 2011)

Count me in as well I am also having a birthday on sat.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm in too...


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

put me in, will be good gift for my wife, haha,


----------



## Juice (Dec 13, 2009)

i need a new rod!! GF just broke mine!!!


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Add me to the list. It would be for the wife. She struggles to cast and needs a quality spinning rod.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

If I win, I will donate the *Billystix Custom rod *to be auctioned at the ServeOutdoors.org matagorda chapter banquet and fishing event on Aug 5, 2011.

Serve Outdoors Matagorda Bay Chapter is a non-profit organization that organizes fishing and hunting events for wounded soldiers and people with all types of disabilities of all ages. Thanks for your support!!!

And will take the opportunity to thank to all the fishing guides that donate their time to support this event. The best in Texas will be there guiding for the disabled.

Kiko


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just bought a new reel, Now i just need a new rod............


----------



## HOOKED80 (May 19, 2011)

Count me in 2 I have a birthday on the 2nd also


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

In, just in case I don't win the "auction" rod today.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Stix count me in as well.... I am in need of a good rod with good customer service.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I need to enter/win since I just lost my favorite rod to the water gods. Somewhere between the tarpon hook up and the boatside release (well 10' away) the other rod my favorite spinner deep sixed. Come on Stix!


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

count me in thanks ,you have a good reputation.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Really cool what your doing bud Count me in! Have never seen one up here on Sabine and I would like to be able to rep one to show off: )

God Bless and Tight lines


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Count me in too, the pole I have now doesn't catch fish. I am positive it is the pole.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Please count me in, had 3 of my rods stolen recently and need to get back on the water.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Count me in. I would love a good rod.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

IN!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm all in!!!! Thanks for another good contest!!!!


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

let`s try my luck for my daughter


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

I'm in Stix. Would love to have one. Thanks!


----------



## B-Reel (Jun 29, 2011)

Put me in it to WIN it!


----------



## shrky57 (Jan 8, 2005)

me too me too:bounce:


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Please count me in too.....
Have a great and safe 4th.


----------



## CobraO (Aug 27, 2009)

Please put me in.

thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Heck yea count me in Tired of having to watch the boy catch fish on his Billy Stix


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

:doowapsta:bounce:You can count me in too!!!


----------



## Jclark (Jul 14, 2010)

i'm in to!! thanks for all the great posts and rod stuff!


----------



## gus v. (May 26, 2005)

Count me in,
Thank you.


----------



## rcortinas (Oct 10, 2009)

cool, count me in


----------



## joshzharris (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm in too! Could really use a new rod


----------



## TxNoles (May 13, 2010)

Count me in. A new custom rod would go great with the Curado my wonderful bought me for Father's Day!!!


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

would love to have it


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Put me in the hat, I need another....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Would like a red/white blue .....Im in for sure. Excellent juv king feech rods..

Take the day off Billy and Go Feeching....


----------



## Hunt-Fish-Die (Sep 2, 2010)

Just what I need. Thanks for the chance to win a new rod.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Put my name in the hat.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Put me in the drawing please


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

In... have a great 4th


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm still waiting for that custom Florida Gators rod.


----------



## redzRus (Jul 1, 2011)

*Beginners Luck*

First post on 2Cool...I'm in. I am taking my boy to fish Eagle Point area tomorrow. The results will be my 2nd post on Tuesday morning. Last time I took him out he smoked me catching a 26.5" Red and 43" Black. Fun times for a 9 year old and good luck for his old man.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im in ! Fish naked!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Toss my name in the hat Bro'. Thanks!


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for the offer!


----------



## sosa77489 (Oct 23, 2007)

Let me try my luck....


Thank you


----------



## BubblegumTrout (Jun 30, 2011)

Count me in! Best of luck everyone and enjoy the 4th!


----------



## Parrothead77 (Jun 15, 2011)

Count me in!!

Thanks,
Parrothead77 :dance:


----------



## woodman2103 (Mar 6, 2008)

Put my name in the hat. Thanks, Woodman


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

put me in my birthday isv the 4th


----------



## C.R.A.S.H. (Jul 1, 2011)

please o please o please


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Man, I'm always late for everything, and I never win.....But maybe I'll get lucky, my birthday is July 8.....so hopefully I'll win somethin'


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've seen some of his work and, oh yeah, I'm in..


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*billystix*

Me too!!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

The only thing better than a billystix spiral waderstix is a *free* billystix spiral waderstix.....


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

Please count me In 
thanks and Happy 4th to you


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

If I'm not too late. COUNT ME IN!! Please


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## BEC77CA (Jul 2, 2011)

Count me in. My 34th wedding anniversary is Thursday the 7th (Married on 7/7/77) ! I ought to win SOMETHING!!


----------



## Stew (Oct 14, 2009)

*Looking to win!!!*

Sure would be nice to get one.
I cant wait to have one of these in my hands
Happy 4th too all.
Stew


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

count me in please


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*thanks again*

im game thanks alot for the contest


----------



## saltsoul (Jul 3, 2011)

Put me in want to try another rod been using American Rodsmith forever


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Big money, no wammies!!!


----------



## Texast224 (May 8, 2011)

Put me in as well, need all the help I can get...


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

sounds good! put me in


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Did I get in on time? LOL

Thanks for the donation for GC, by the way.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Billy, my stix rod has been a batchelor for nearly two years and its time to get a pardner. Thanks for your offer.
Tom


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

I wanna play


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Putting my name in.


----------



## mcfisherman (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd really like to win a fishing rod. Got a divorce so now I can fish again! Yes!!!


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Gotta try*

Put me in, I need something to start a good run of good luck.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, why not? Throw my name in the pot just for kicks.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

pick me!

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

Please add me to the list. I have never had the chance to use a custom rod before, and am looking forward to the opportunity.

Thanks Again,

Sawblade


----------



## quacker smakin (Jan 5, 2011)

put me in for the drawing thank you


----------



## fishnjavelina (May 13, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks for putting this on.


----------



## lazya8838 (Jul 4, 2011)

new to site so i will give it a shot, thank you


----------



## jrcjr (Aug 9, 2005)

*HAPPY 4th*

Happy 4th of July, put me in for another STiX!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*WOWWWWWW WHAT A RESPONSE TO MY GIVEAWAY*

well
today is the day, i am up and getting ready for work!!
when i get off work later today and get home i will take a little rest time and then i will take on the task of getting all the entry's in the pot and picking a winner.
so kinda late in the evening i will make a fresh post to announce the winner, so you guy's enjoy your 4th and remember "no driving and drinking" :spineyes: they gonna be looking for ya and it is big $$$$$$$
so dud's stay cool and remember the life you save just might be your's
love ya guy's
stix


----------



## schmitty (May 16, 2006)

PUt me in the mix again Billy, Have a good 4th. schmitty


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Very generous. Happy 4th of July.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Happy 4th Of July Billy to you an your family.:texasflag*
*I wasnt gonna put my name in this drawing since I was the lucky *
*winner of one of your beautiful rods at Christmas.*
*Guess I could get lucky again, so put me in an if I win *
*make it for grandpa cracker. * :flag:


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm In!!! Thanks for the Opportunity!


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow what a great promotional idea!! Count me in please!!!


----------



## bzcal (Jul 27, 2010)

*4th july contest*

wow i am definately in. am in austin surrounded by water and can't fish!! wife made me leave my fishing gear homesad2sm


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm IN!.........Thats a very cool deal your runnin.


----------



## slingshaft (Dec 6, 2008)

~~~--> I can't say anything nicer than what has been said before! 


~~~ So --- :bounce: ~~ :whiteshee ` :dance:


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Put me in the hat also. Thank you for doing the contest. And A HAPPY 4th!


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Im in. Thanks for the chance to win a custom rod and all the other chances you give. Love the split grip. And a HAPPY 4TH.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

come on billy stix..i need to be a WINNER !!,,,JUST...ONCE !!!!


----------



## Gil928 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please throw my name in the hat- have a great 4th of July!


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

I would like a chance to win also. Thanks for thinking of us and have a great 4th.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Please put me in, it would be a great item to put up on a silent auction that we are having on the weekend of July 29, 30 & 31, during a charity softball tournament.


----------



## TroutON (May 12, 2011)

Count me in "Stix"

Many Thanks for putting on the contest!


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

its my birthday put me in please


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Cant hurt to try. I hope everyone has a safe 4th on this "No Refusal Weekend."


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

put me in. Thanks


----------



## Clark6 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Rod*

Hope I'm not too late..... It's 4:45pm est. JULY 4.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I am in also' thanks


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

contest is now closed
thank's to all.
 stix


----------

